# Help!!! Blue ram not doing well!



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

My brother left for a week and he has a blue ram... It has done well until 2 days ago when it went to the bottom...  I put in my heater and it's doing better, but I've never kept a cichlid before...  I can't call him cause he's out of cell range!!! :chair: She is at the bottom panting!!!! Last night, she was almost white, but she's blueish now... She has 2 white spots on her tail that might be ick, but it hasn't fell off yet so I'm not sure... Does anyone know what is wrong with her????


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yep....you are killing it..


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

Why did the fish not have a heater to start with?


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

What size tank, what are the other inhabitants, what do the tests indicate on ammonia, nitrite and nitrate?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm planning on doing testing it soon... I didn't do anything except put the heater in... I'm not killing it! She's in a 5 gal by herself... She did have a heater though, it stopped working well! Do they need airation?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I can't read anything that you've typed, but I'm not surprised. Poor fish...


That is all.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

*What is wrong with him...~???~!!!*



funlad3 said:


> I can't read anything that you've typed, but I'm not surprised. Poor fish...
> 
> 
> That is all.


(I feel like i'm talking to nothing cause you'll probably not see this, but here we go!) It isn't my fault PERIOD! If you were at home and a siblings fish were in trouble, it wouldn't be fair for me to say that your killing the fish if you hadn't done anything except put in a heater that helped the fish gain color. Well, maybe because of what you say, but you ARE SO ignorant, but we won't talk about that! You had to post didn't you??? (betta man is deeply annoyed and mad at notsofunlad3) I also am wondering if I'm really on your blocked list because you saw this post, didn't you??? Blue rams do not live well in saltwater either... :console:Weeeeeeel... Soon I won't be reading anything you've said so whatever!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Yep, I can see his threads... (very usefull tool now ain't it???!!!!!!)


----------



## jlpropst00 (Jun 12, 2011)

I usually try to have something remotely constructive to say when I post, however I just wanna say "hahaha ahhh hahaha." 
Sorry, you may now continue with your thread.


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

Could be cold has let disease take hold, is there a filter on tank, is it cycled?


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

That was awesome! Might be the best thread ever.

Regarding the Ram. Those fish are notorious for unexplained random death. Keep with the basics: do a water change, remove carbon from filters, and dose with medications. If you are worried about ich then you should treat for it right away. I would also use some Melafix. It's a antibacterial. 

Good luck, I gave up on these fish along time ago when the fish store guys stated calling me through RAM slayer. So should you listen to my advise? Hnmm


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Rams need warm, clean water. Number one thing to do is change water. A boarded fish is likely not eating, so stop feeding it. Adding aeration never hurts and treating for any disease there are symptoms of. Rams are notorious for dying within 2 weeks of coming from store. Could be flukes or a virus they are picking up during distribution.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

The tank is well cycled! She has lived in that tank for 4 months and has survived... I noticed at night she is white and in the morning she is blueish... she just stays next to some plants and driftwood...


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

I don't think rams are hard fish to take care of, it all matters where you buy from I bought mine from a well known breeder online for 10 bucks a piece all still babies, and have had them for 6 months now.with no problems even gotten them to breed, and they have been through alot, messed up heater that would make the tank either too cold or way to hot, power outages, I once accidentally let all but about one gallon drain out of my tank and had to add untreated tap water back in "airline came off and drained the tank" fixed that problem with a one way valve but through all that I have yet to lose a RAM.

I remember when I first decided to get rams I almost didn't cause I kept reading post on here of ram horror stories and I started to think if so many people have problems with them that maybe I should Stearns clear, but I'm glad I still got them cause there great fish and from my experience very hardy and easy to take care of.


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

There are no eggs near by are there?


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

If you had just woken her up that could be the cause of the colour loss. Have you done any thing to stress her?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

No, I didn't do anything until she looked really stressed... There's no male in with her...


----------



## Cichlid Dude! (Mar 15, 2011)

Could it be nitrite, nitrate, or ammonia poisoning? It could be that the heater just "took a little break" or that your thermometer is wrong. of course, there is also a possibility of an operator error. Check the setting on the heater. As for the color thing, my ram always turns almost white at night time, but always regains her color in the morning.


----------



## Cichlid Dude! (Mar 15, 2011)

Maybe you could move her into a different tank.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

yeah, my bro is back and he's taking care of it...


----------

